# Nominations for 'Best New York City Skyscraper'



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Use this thread to name your *three* candidates for the official title 'Best New York City Skyscraper'. This thread is for nominations only, just put down your three favorites. These must be existing or topped out buildings. Do not use this thread for discussions. Feel free to start a new thread in this forum to promote and discuss your favorites.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*1. Chrysler Building*














*2. Empire State Building*














*3. 40 Wall Street*


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Chrysler Building.
2. Empire State Building.
3. Citigroup Building.


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

1 Empire State Building
2 Chrysler Building
3 20 Exchange Place


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

1 Trump World Tower










2 Time Warner Center
3 Rockefeller Center


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

1) Chrysler Building
2) Citigroup Center
3) Time Warner Center


----------



## Winus (Sep 11, 2002)

1) Chrysler Building
2) Chrysler Building
3) Chrysler Building

I don't care which buildings will be nominated. I'll vote for Chrysler. :banana:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1. Chrysler
2. Empire State
3. Woolworth


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Chrysler Building.
2. Empire State Building.
3. Citigroup Building.


----------



## caw123 (Jan 5, 2003)

1. Woolworth Building
2. American Radiator Building









3. 17 State Street


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

1. Chrysler Building
2. Empire State Building
3. 40 Wall Street (the Trump Building)


----------



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

1.Empire state building
2.Chrysler Building
3.Rockefeller Center


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

1. Chrysler Building
2. Empire State Building
3. 40 Wall Street


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

1. 1 Times Square
2. Chrysler Building
3. Empire State Building


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

1 - chrysler
2 - Empire state 
3 - 570 Lexington av ; just look at the crown of this stunner :


----------



## k0en (Sep 16, 2004)

1. Chrysler Building
2. Empire State Building
3. Municipal Building


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

1 Empire State Building
2 Chrysler Building
3 40 wall street building


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

1) Chrysler Building
2) Cityspire








3) Empire State Building


----------



## pasha 03 (Dec 20, 2003)

*here are mine -->*

My:
1) *Millenium Hilton*
2) *17 State Street_01*
3) *World Finanacial Center * [all of them]

Maby it'll sound wierd, but i really hate the "concrete-box-shaped" buildings of NY. I have a passion 4 the steel and the glass, therefor are my choises...

here is the Millenium Hilton, with the WTC reflection on it.









17 State Street









The World Finanacial Center


----------



## Economicon (Jul 28, 2004)

1) Chrysler Building
2) Cityspire
3) 40 Wall Street.


----------



## ulex (Dec 1, 2003)

1) Reuters Building
2) 100 U.N. Plaza








3) ESB


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

1) Chrysler Building
2) Empire State Building
3) Rockefeller Center


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

1. chrysler building
2. millenium hilton
3. united nations building


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

1. Chrysler 

... the rest isn't worth voting for !


----------



## Geckoo (Feb 3, 2004)

1. Time Warner Center
2. Trump World Towe
3. Conde Nast Building
4, 5, 6... i love them all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

1. Rockefeller...from the narrow side.
2. Chrysler
3. Waldorf-Astoria


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife! Vote MetLife! Vote Metlife! Vote MetLife!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

1. Chrysler Building




















2. Woolworth Building




















3. Municipal Building


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. Woolworth Building
2. Waldorf-Astoria
3. 60 Wall Street


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

